# Dark Lipstick/Lipgloss Trend of the Fall!!



## NaturalT (Aug 12, 2008)

Idk about everyones feelings about it, but I am happy that the darker burgundy, dark berries and bing cherry looks are hitting the runways and stores for the Fall! I think in a way its bringing back the 90's looks (Total, Aaliyah and Nia Long for example of made up faces) and its very flattering to people of all skin colors. Is anyone else excited by the reintroduction and plans of buying any darker lip colors? How would you pair it with your eyeshadows, blushes etc?


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 12, 2008)

ehh, i'm not too crazy about dark shades. usually, i only wear light shades and nudes because dark colors make my skinny lips look even thinner. depending on night or day and the occasion, i think it could be paired with numerous colors and looks. i just recently got my sephora fall 08 catalogue in the mail and a model inside had dark lips with a smokey cat eye and kind of a bronzy blush.


----------



## makeba (Aug 12, 2008)

i love dark lip colors. i love dark brown and plum colors going into fall with a nice black eyeliner, neutral eyeshadow and rosey cheeks. i dont like that goth look on me though becuz its to dark. mary j blige wore an almost black lipstick in one of her videos a couple years ago and its was very sultry. i wore a look like this one day and my mum said i looked like i was embalmed!! lol. so its a no go for me to go that dark. i saw on the mac website that there was a lipmix that was almost black and one that is dark brown and it looked interesting.


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll be wearing my Rougette mattene l/s!  I don't own many other dark colors.  When I wear rougette, I normally do black eyeliner on top lid, lotsa mascara, and plum foolery blush.

I haven't see any new items (darker lippies) that have blown me away.  We'll see.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 12, 2008)

I love dark plum and red lips for fall. Very vampy. Most girls my age aren't into dark lip color and it is a bit much for school or just hanging out at the mall or whatever.
But I can see it being very work friendly if it's matte and the rest of look is natural.
Also, it could be a nice glamorous, night time look with a glossier lip and maybe a slightly smokey eye.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm excited about it, I think it will be a nice change of pace from the brights of the summer.  Generally I don't do dark lips, but I'm interested to see if I can make it work for me.  The mattenes from CoC intrigue me, so we'll see.

As for pairings, on a daily basis probably a fairly neutral eye, with brown or dark brown liner.  For something a bit more bold, maybe a brown smokey eye or neutral with a black winged liner?


----------



## nilla52 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like plums. I was on mediatakeout and they had pics of Rhianna's new spread in Essence ..she was rocking the dark lip.......guess its back


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I love dark plum and red lips for fall. Very vampy. Most girls my age aren't into dark lip color and it is a bit much for school or just hanging out at the mall or whatever.
But I can see it being very work friendly if it's matte and the rest of look is natural.
Also, it could be a nice glamorous, night time look with a glossier lip and maybe a slightly smokey eye._

 
I wa thinking the same thing too because ive recently expanded my makeup collection and I have alot of gold, pink and neutrals. The mattene lip colors probably would work fabulous for day and night looks! The only mattene I have is seriously rich (a berry red) and it looks hot day and night... now its time for me to venture to a dark plum~


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 12, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! I love this new dramatic trend. I am all over it!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 12, 2008)

You ladies should look into getting the NARS lipgloss called Rose Birman...just a gorgous deep berry color that can go on sheer or layered for more depth and intensity.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_You ladies should look into getting the NARS lipgloss called Rose Birman...just a gorgous deep berry color that can go on sheer or layered for more depth and intensity._

 
That's the thing about these dark berries and vampy reds is that, if you don't want the lips to look too heavy you simply just change the way you apply the darker lip products. 

If someone has thinner lips but is in love with a darker color, just take a lip brush and brush it on, staining the lip- accenting the cupid's bow with a highlight and applying a bit of lighter gloss goes a long way in making dark, small lips look less severe. I have giant Mick Jagger puckers, so even if I did pack on something like Bing mattene, I'd still look like a pair of lips with legs. 

In short, if anyone's genuinely interested in the darker lips but too scared they'll look like Marilyn Manson, just reevaluate the application to suit your needs.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 12, 2008)

I normally wear darker or at least lip-colored lip things; I never figured out how to pull off the completely nude lip

I wear a darker lip with very clean face. Blush (but not too intense; the focus is the lips), eyeliner, light eyeshadow. I keep it simple, because I find too much makeup is overwhelming on my face.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 12, 2008)

I've always worn dark/rich lip colors in the fall/winter seasons, I'm excited for to see it more in magazines and on the runway~

I'll be wearing cyber and underworld as usual with my favorite pencil nightmoth.  I'ma also give rougette a try.  In the past I've worn fleshy colors on the eyes and cheeks with bold liner and lots of lashes, this season i'ma freshen the look up with colored eyeliner as a subtle accent~


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 13, 2008)

I will NOT be participating in this trend.... I hate dark lips on me.  I will be sticking to myth/fleshpot/underage ect. like I always wear.  I will wear any color on the eyes but only a few particular shades on my lips.  Although the other day a Nars MA tried a color called Chiauhua on me... Its ALOT darker than I normally wear and it actually looked good! Different... but good!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 13, 2008)

I really want to get my hands on the black lipmix and the rust colored glitter.  I *love* dark lips.  I'm also thinking of branching out and going into midtone berries instead of just dark ones.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 13, 2008)

I was looking at the lipglasses on the mac website and a pretty gloss really struck my eye- Desire. I think that it would be great for a nice dark cherry like lip color that is buildable cream which I think is pretty nice especially when you want or dont want a super deep color. I like the face that it could leave a pretty lip stain as it dissipates also. I think that I will buy this especially since im really drawn to glosses more than lipsticks!


----------



## Perple1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Desire = LOVE in the colder months...& I'm a light to mid-tone lip color wearer, normally!


----------



## blue_meaway (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm all over the reds and lighter plums. I love them! However, I can't ever look great in browns or brown undertoned l/s. It seems to bring out my dark spots even more.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 16, 2008)

For those of you who like swatches, here are some of bolder fall colors and then some lighter alternatives.  All of these are based off of the lipgloss "Pop Mode" (I *love* this color).  None the less, I can't wait to get that black lipmix... mmm...





Sci-Fidelity/Popmode




Mary Kay Amethyst/Popmode




5N/Popmode




PlumDandy/Popmode




Lancome Metallique/Popmode


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm generally a nude or sheer l/g type of girl but lately I've been really into dark l/g AND l/s. 

I'm not even waiting for fall LMAO I have on "Dark Side" l/s with a pinch of "Big Baby" plush glass in the center.

It looks very sophisticated on me. It's definitely different, because I usually do pinks if any color at all.


----------



## blue_meaway (Aug 16, 2008)

blaze- all of those are pretty! The darkest I could go is amethyst. I really like that one on you.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm definately looking forward to the darker colours for winter.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 16, 2008)

I only ever wear shades of pink...I'm too much of a wuss for dark colours.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_For those of you who like swatches, here are some of bolder fall colors and then some lighter alternatives.  All of these are based off of the lipgloss "Pop Mode" (I *love* this color).  None the less, I can't wait to get that black lipmix... mmm...






Sci-Fidelity/Popmode




Mary Kay Amethyst/Popmode




5N/Popmode




PlumDandy/Popmode




Lancome Metallique/Popmode_

 

I Looove all of these looks! They are very tasteful and beautiful on you and I know they would look great on many people including myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The 5N/Popmode reminds me of the look I get with Poise Mattene with Viva Glam VI lipgloss so im really loving it. Now im off to look at Popmode!

I looked at Popmode and the color description is very similar to Viva Glam V! I guess they are color cousins or something lol


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 16, 2008)

I like, not sure if they'd suit me though, will have to try a few out.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Desire = LOVE in the colder months...& I'm a light to mid-tone lip color wearer, normally!_

 
I tried out this lipglass tonight and I really love it. It looks good full strength lol for a nice evening look and sheered out for a nice light burgundy stain on the lips. I will b2m this next week.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I really want to get my hands on the black lipmix and the rust colored glitter.  I *love* dark lips.  I'm also thinking of branching out and going into midtone berries instead of just dark ones._

 
You would look great with patent black lips.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 18, 2008)

Blazeno.8,

Love the pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have definitely given me some ideas.  

I was able to dupe the Sci Fi Delity/Pop Mode look with Viva Glam IV and Dark Flower lipglass. Same look also achieved using Solar Plum with Dark Flower.

Dark Flower was LE, but when I run out I will replace it with Pop Mode because they are virtually identical. Ditto with Sci Fi Delity and Solar Plum: the only way I can tell the difference between them and VGIV is the color of the tube.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 18, 2008)

night violet, burnin' & warning


----------



## seymone25 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am so amp about the fall color. It is so right up my alley.. I love bold lips.


----------



## hollyca (Aug 18, 2008)

I remember back in high school Revlon had a color that was the perfect berry stain so I'm going to look for it.  Either that or I'll get a tube of Clinique Black honey.  It's not that dark but it's a good old standby.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 18, 2008)

i think that is the only thing I am looking forward to in CoC.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

I love reds and berries colored lippies.

My fav for a berry color is the Mattene lipstick in Rougette, its beautiful and suited for all skintones. Its actually darker in RL than in the pics.

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 22, 2008)

This one is really an early fall fashion color (not traditional season color).
Cherry lip liner
Port Red lipstick LE
Cult of Cherry lipglass LE

The picture doesn't really capture the dimension of this combo.  A natural light picture might.


----------



## blue_meaway (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_





This one is really an early fall fashion color (not traditional season color).
Cherry lip liner
Port Red lipstick LE
Cult of Cherry lipglass LE

The picture doesn't really capture the dimension of this combo. A natural light picture might._

 
I see it! LOVELY!!!  What color e/s and blush do you plan on wearing with that?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blue_meaway* 

 
_I see it! LOVELY!!!  What color e/s and blush do you plan on wearing with that?_

 
I'm still trying to figure it out... I think just a classic creamy look.  Nothing too heavy.  Smokey golden midtone brown at the darkest.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 24, 2008)

Black "lipsitck" (let's just call it that until my lipmix arrives soon).
Possibly left over red lipstick from earlier....
Cult of Cherry lip glass


----------



## lsperry (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_





This one is really an early fall fashion color (not traditional season color).
Cherry lip liner
Port Red lipstick LE
Cult of Cherry lipglass LE

The picture doesn't really capture the dimension of this combo.  A natural light picture might._

 
Ooohh! This is so lovely and yes, I, too, see the dimension.....I'm trying this one out tomorrow....Will have to figure out my eye and blush colors....

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I'm still trying to figure it out... I think just a classic creamy look.  Nothing too heavy.  Smokey golden midtone brown at the darkest._

 
Thanks for that suggestion....I'll use either last year's "smoking" quad or 2006's warm eyes palette and maybe ablaze or mountain high blush.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyfauxblondie* 

 
_ehh, i'm not too crazy about dark i just recently got my sephora fall 08 catalogue in the mail and a model inside had dark lips with a smokey cat eye and kind of a bronzy blush._

 

i got that catelogue also. the cat eye was gorgeous but i've never really been into the whole darker shades on the lips. the only way i will if it's a gloss and even then i'll still do something to lighten it up

darker shades make me look gangsta... lol! i used to wear them when i was younger and when i look at pics now i'm like "DAMN!!!"

i do however, think they're good for the fall because that's typically how it goes... in the fall you get your darker colors. i don't know... i've just always felt like the darker the lip shade, the more harsh i look

idk, i might try it this fall though because the colors i've seen are great


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 26, 2008)

These are the jewels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I can't wait to try it with purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...




Black Liner
Black Lipstick
Reflects Rust
Clear Gloss




Black Liner
Black Lipstick
Clear Gloss


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't usually wear darker lipsticks (i'm usually a nude, peach, pink or midtone color girl) but I like the look. I don't think I wear it nearly as often because I haven't gotten used to it on my face. I do plan to get Bing or Kirsch mattenes from Cult of Cherry launch but one combo that I love when I want to do a darker berry is:

Vino l/l
Dark Side l/s
Bold Heart l/g

So pretty. I got this look from a MAC artist at the counter. I told her I wanted something different than my usual nudes and this is what she came up with. Its a very pretty combo.


----------



## Lapis (Aug 27, 2008)

Blazeno I love this look 
Black Liner
Black Lipstick
Reflects Rust
Clear Gloss


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 27, 2008)

I love cherry looks.. i got the Mattene Lipstick from the COC collection in BING along with Jampacked Lipglass and it is AMAZINGGGG!!

I usually try to stick to neutral/simple eyes when i am doing a dark lip... just so there is not too much going on and I don't scare little children.  Though I like to on occaision.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyber is a pretty good color.
I'm fair-skinned so it looks pretty dramatic next to my skin.
However I think it would look better on dark-skinned women.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

I really love the dark lipstick look. I've always been a fan of them. So I guess this is the time I can finally use my Spice-ickle l/s.. .


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

Something like 4N and Black (I think).  There might be some other stuff thrown into the mix, but that's basically what got it this dark.




This one just has a bit of Rushmetal pigment in the middle.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 5, 2008)

oh Rose go round from color forms is great for this look, it's a lovely rich color, sadly all the pics I have of it are after hours of wear but I'll snap a new on this weekend


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 6, 2008)

I usually wear dark red lipstick, even in the summer in daytime. I am interested in trying a dark rose though.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the drama of dark lips!! But I'm still getting used to them on me.  I still need them to be a little bright.  I love Rougette with Pink Poodle on top, but that's all I've tried it with.  I'm happy I scooped it up even though I was a bit unsure of it.  I only purchased CoC lipglass and still need to experiment with it.

So in short, I love dramatic dark lips, but for me they still need to be in the deep red and fuchsia category.  No burgundy, black, brown for me.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Sep 7, 2008)

Alot of people don't understand dark lips. Just like they don't understand high-fashion. That's why I wouldn't wear dark lips on an everyday basis. Now I would wear it to a sort of artsy-type function, (maybe a gala or maybe to a cool-cat club or something) but that's about it.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

I am loving the dark lip trend...I think if it's applied properly it can REALLY work... I don't necessary think I'd wear it everyday but I am feeling it for the nights out on the town


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 7, 2008)

Just attended a CoC event yesterday. Tried chockful with liqueur on top and it looked good. I ended up getting both.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 15, 2008)

I was playing around with pigments this weekend and Heritage Rouge makes a very nice lip colour perfect for this look.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be passing on this one as well...I can't stand nor do  dark lips anymore...I did enough of that back in the late 90's...


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2008)

Petrilude (YouTube) did a look with the following and I really liked it:
Liner: Nightmoth Lip Pencil, Feline Kohl Power (corners).
Lipstick: Cyber Lipstick.
Finish: Angelwing Lustreglass 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture016.jpg

I tried the same thing without the Feline in the corners and used Red Romp on the center of my bottom lip.  It was hot!  I bet Cult of Cherry would be pretty on the center of the lip as well.


----------

